# Tummy Scrub Addict



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Quica is a tummy scrub addict. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFhiRiI1XYg


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cute! Lady loves the inner thigh scratch.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly loves a tummy rub too and will often roll onto her back with her tail wagging when my hubby enters the room.
The other place she loves to be scratched is on her back by the base of her tail. She'll often bend round to look (almost bending in half) while you scratch which means she gets hit in the face with her own wagging tail!!!  I'll have to video it.


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh please do!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Been a while since I saw cute Quica - she is still as cute as ever


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Quica ... 

All my girls like a tummy rub, but Honey is the one to show her belly to anyone, Picnic prefers an ear rub and Fudge just likes cuddles.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh that was soooo cute! And your saying her name helped me with the pronunciation!! I had it wrong!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah she is a stunning girl....lovely colours. x


----------

